# Being too extreme in extroversion/being too extreme in introversion



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

What would you define as being ''too extreme'' in extroversion/introversion?

What are the pros and cons of being 100% extroverted/ the pros and cons of being 100% introverted?


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

These are the worst (and most black and white) clichés I could think of, but the best I could come up with to empthasize my dislike for the idea of someone being 100% introvert / extrovert. Better we only be 99.9999% at best for either of them.

100% extrovert - Very excited and energetic, howling and running around like an wild (and very horny animal) with a bottle of vodka in one hand and a sex toy in the other. Chatting up anyone in visual range, whether it be a twenty something policeman or an eighty-something grandmother. Usually involves a very public exhibition of private parts, casual conversation may inevitably reach an end where the public exposure of some if not all elements of the physical form be requested by the extrovert.

100% introvert - Remaning completely silent and motionless, not unfeasible for others to mistake such a person for a lifelike wax model. May appear deeply thoughtful or simply empty headed, the introvert exists as a mere shell in the great crucible of everyday life, the life is lived within. But as a wax model is unlikely to communicate (if it were to it would likely be awkward in communicating) much of what is experienced and seen is kept within and with only one mind to remember it, eventually forgotten and lost to history, perhaps for forever. May want others to stop, notice and admire the silent sculpture but often will be disappointed if others mistake them for a mere piece of furniture.

Excuse my examples there. My stereotypical view of the extrovert and introvert camps are for the extrovert desire to be loved by all and to maybe become the true centre of the world where they can truly feel and be significant and loved by all. However in doing so, they may lose sight of themselves, becoming something or someone else in pursuit of their ambition. Introverts become the true centres of their own, personal inner worlds within their minds due to an impairment in swaying the world on the external level. However an inner world is known to a few, if not only to the individual. It could be complete in colour but as it could get to the point where only the self truly understands the individual, there becomes much, perhaps too much, riding on the introvert mind keeping track of every idea and nuance of themselves, their memories and the inner world they have created. One wrong step and a precious yet fleeting gem in their character could vanish forever, the mind perhaps ever balancing on the edge of the cliff.

But if this question is about you Izzie, then I don't think you're too extroverted or an extrovert. An introverted, inquistive mind would have just the potential if not more to ask questions and to excitedly pursue curiousity than an extrovert would.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Being 100% of either doesn't seem to useful. But I do consider myself around 90% introverted which I think is an advantage. It's not like I'm super shy or anything I just don't enjoy being around people that often. It lowers my dependence on others yet I can still apply other peoples' opinions should they be useful.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Interesting interpretations there.

I'm sorry if I place the question in a vague stand, but I suppose that's the purpose of it. I was curious to know about stereotypes and interpretations at a level that comes from personal experiences.

I don't see as being 100% extroverted as necessarily linked to getting approval from anyone, social traits and seeking approval can actually be mutually exclusive, depending on how the individual internalizes his/her interactions and events. I often associate 100% extroversion with needing as much social energy as possible even with having times spent alone, whereas I often associate 100% introversion with needing lots of solitude even though the necessity for social interaction is there.

*Extreme extroversion*
*
Possible good side*

Able to develop at least some connection with lots of random people
Able to get great energy during huge social gatherings or parties
Able to have more variety in experiences with people

*Possible bad side*

Might attract unnecessary or unknown drama in highly charged social settings
Might unconsciously neglect a few people closest to the person from time to time, though not always

*
Extreme introversion
*

*Possible good side*

Able to express individualistic talents with passion in private and then develop them for the benefit of others
Able to get more inner reassurance about being a social non conformist

*
Possible bad side*

Might unintentionally attract resentment from people who need them in their lives
Might become too independent and risk coming off as appearing emotionally/socially cut off



Again, it all depends on interpretation. Everyone is an individual in his/her own right. Extroversion and introversion are just traits, it depends on how the individuals internalize/relate to the external world with his/her own traits.


----------

